# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  10.1 οθονη turbo x

## ioannis_83

καλησπερα παιδια,εχω ενα 10ιντσο ταμπλετ turbo x με σπασμενο lcd.δε μπορω με τιποτα να βρω οθονη.31958667_10216474954256840_9076810044565094400_n.jpg32130387_10216474954856855_6859993456765304832_n.jpg31957204_10216474955616874_4696079763561775104_n.jpgμπορει καποιος να βοηθησει με αναλογη εμπειρια?να προσθεσω οτι digitizer βρηκα ευκολα κ σε καλη τιμη απο ebay.

----------


## agis68

επειδή μου έχει τύχει από πελάτες αυτό που κάνω πια  είναι μια που κοιτάω το  ebay αν δεν βρω επικοινωνώ κατευθείαν με κατασκευαστή οπότε πάρε την clevo και βρες εμαιλ να επικοινωνήσεις...συνήθως με ένα 30άρι μαξιμουμ σου στέλνουν ότι θέλεις.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δεν έχει κανένα απολύτος χαρακτηριστικό; Κάποιο αυτοκόλητο με κωδικό ίσως; Στη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται πολύ καλά. Θα πρότεινα μια ιστοσελίδα γιατί με βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ μόλις πριν από μια εβδομάδα με ένα LCD ενός ...αρχαίου laptop ( 10+ χρονών ) αλλά φοβάμαι μην φανεί ότι κάνω διαφήμιση...

----------


## ioannis_83

Δεν υπάρχει αυτοκολλητο,μόνο τα γράμματα που φαίνονται στη φωτό.επισης νομίζω πως μόνο τα λάπτοπ τους είναι clevo,δεν έχει κάπου κάποιο brand το τάμπλετ αυτό.υπαρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει άλλος κωδικός compatible?

----------


## lepouras

έχει κάποιο κωδικό επάνω στην καλώδιοταινία. για ψάξε με αυτόν.

----------


## ioannis_83

> έχει κάποιο κωδικό επάνω στην καλώδιοταινία. για ψάξε με αυτόν.



Η καλωδιοταινία είναι αποσπώμενη και από τις 2 μεριές,είναι 30πιν στενή στη μια μεριά και φαρδιά στην άλλη.με τον κωδικό της δε βγάζει τίποτα,μόνο κάποιες παρεμφερείς καλωδιοταινίες.αυτο που σκέφτηκα και δε ξέρω αν δουλεύει είναι αν παρω μια lcd10.1,ίδιες διαστάσεις 30πιν στο ίδιο σημείο για να φτάνει να κουμπώσει,θα δουλέψει?το ρωτάω επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετές τέτοιες οθόνες,με άλλο όμως κωδικό.

----------


## lepouras

> Η καλωδιοταινία είναι αποσπώμενη και από τις 2 μεριές,είναι 30πιν στενή στη μια μεριά και φαρδιά στην άλλη.με τον κωδικό της δε βγάζει τίποτα,μόνο κάποιες παρεμφερείς καλωδιοταινίες.αυτο που σκέφτηκα και δε ξέρω αν δουλεύει είναι αν παρω μια lcd10.1,ίδιες διαστάσεις 30πιν στο ίδιο σημείο για να φτάνει να κουμπώσει,θα δουλέψει?το ρωτάω επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετές τέτοιες οθόνες,με άλλο όμως κωδικό.



Αυτό εκεί το χρυσάφι πράγμα που είναι πίσω από την οθόνη και κουμπώνει επάνω του η καλωδιοταινία γράφει κάνα κωδικό;

----------


## FreeEnergy

Έχω μια οθόνη 10" ( από tablet που δούλευε κανονικά, μη ρωτάς γιατί έμεινε η οθόνη μόνο... ) να σου την στείλω να την δοκιμάσεις;
screen_1.jpgscreen_2.jpg
( Συγγνώμη για την καή ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών )

----------


## ioannis_83

> Έχω μια οθόνη 10" ( από tablet που δούλευε κανονικά, μη ρωτάς γιατί έμεινε η οθόνη μόνο... ) να σου την στείλω να την δοκιμάσεις;
> screen_1.jpgscreen_2.jpg
> ( Συγγνώμη για την καή ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών )



ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον αλλα δε θα ταιριαξει.ερχεται καθετα το flex,σε μενα ερχεται οριζοντια,δε θα κουμπωσει καν.ασε που πρεπει να ειναι ccfl η δικη σ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον αλλα δε θα ταιριαξει.ερχεται καθετα το flex,σε μενα ερχεται οριζοντια,δε θα κουμπωσει καν.ασε που πρεπει να ειναι ccfl η δικη σ.



Έλα βρε και πάρτην. Τι έχεις να χάσεις; Θα κεράσω και καφέ!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/10-1-...841673620.html

στειλτους μηνυμα και ρωτα τους αν κανει, ή ζητα κωδικο που γραφει απο πισω να δεις αν υπαρχει καποια συναφεια. Κατι μου λεει οτι αυτη ψαχνεις.

----------


## ioannis_83

> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/10-1-...841673620.html
> 
> στειλτους μηνυμα και ρωτα τους αν κανει, ή ζητα κωδικο που γραφει απο πισω να δεις αν υπαρχει καποια συναφεια. Κατι μου λεει οτι αυτη ψαχνεις.



oxi,δεν ειναι αυτη,ειναι 40 πιν ενω η δικη μου 31 πιν.αυτη  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-1...ceBeautifyAB=0
ειναι ολοιδια,και ο κονεκτορας στο ιδιο σημειο και 31 πιν.πραγματικα,υπαρχει λογος να μη δουλεψει?δεν εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με τα lvds και δε ξερω τι παιζει με τα σηματα.

----------


## lepouras

βρε συνονόματε. αυτός ο κωδικός είναι ίδιος? με αυτόν ψάξε να βρεις.
Screenshot-2018-5-9 10 1 дюймов 31pin al0978d al0978c sl101p.jpg

----------


## ioannis_83

> βρε συνονόματε. αυτός ο κωδικός είναι ίδιος? με αυτόν ψάξε να βρεις.
> Screenshot-2018-5-9 10 1 дюймов 31pin al0978d al0978c sl101p.jpg



Όχι Γιάννη,δεν είναι ίδιος.με τον κωδικό π έχει το δικό μου δε βρίσκω τίποτα.αυτη είναι πανομοιότυπη με άλλο κωδικό.λες δεν,ε?

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Η οθονη αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ακομα και η δια να ειναι μπορει και να εχει διαφορετικο firm και να μην παιζει σωστα με την πλακετα του ταμπλετ σου. Να μην παιζει καθολου δε νομιζω αλλα να εχει προβληματικη εικονα.


Ποσο τραγικο ομως που δε μπηκαμε καν στη διαδικασια και στην ιδεα να σου πουμε πηγαινε ρωτα στο πλαισιο μηπως εχουν οθονη ή καποιο ιδιο ταμπλετ με καμμενη πλακετα ή τα 100αδες που τους παει ο κοσμος με σπασμενο digitizer ενω η οθονη ειναι οκ. Να στην πουλησουν φυσικα οχι τσαμπα. Γνωριζουμε ολοι οτι σχεδον σιγουρα εχουν προσβαση σε καποια οθονη σε τοσα μαγαζια και αποθηκες και συρταρια αλλα δε θα σε εξυπηρετησουν ακομα και αν μπορουν οι υπαλληλοι ειναι αλλιως δασκαλεμενοι.

----------


## ioannis_83

Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο,λένε δεν υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό κτλ κ φέρτε το να το δούμε.οκ,κ που ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί υπέρβαση ήταν.
πανω στο πλακετακι της οθονης διπλα στον κονεκτορ γραφει 31400601801.

----------


## gep58

μ' αυτόν τον κωδικό βγάζει αυτήν... λες;

----------


## ioannis_83

> μ' αυτόν τον κωδικό βγάζει αυτήν... λες;



Δε ξέρω ρε συ,δεν είναι ολόιδιο με το δικό μ.

----------

